# Duracell Procell AA Alkaline Batteries?



## duncand (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi,
Has anyone tried the Duracell Procell AA Alkaline Batteries in Speedlites before? eBuyer as a 10pack for £1.99 delivered.


[url]http://www.ebuyer.com/366605-duracell-procell-aa-10pk-promo-procellpromoaa
[/URL]


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2012)

To be honest, I'd never heard of the Procell range until I saw the same eBuyer ad as you, but a quick google suggests they are in fact the same as the traditional Duracell 'coppertops', just a different name. I have used Duracell Plus in my Speedlite, though as I rarely use flash I can't really say how long they last (can't remember the last time I needed to change them).

Great price, though! If I needed batteries I'd be very tempted.


----------



## duncand (Apr 27, 2012)

ok, I shall buy them and let you all know.

Thanks.


Duncan


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2012)

I used rechargeables in all my flash units. I don't have any speedlites. Rechargeables don't last as long as alkaline per charge, but I always carry plenty of fully charges spares.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 27, 2012)

I think the Procell name is what they use for commercial bulk purchases.


----------



## duncand (May 9, 2012)

I used these batteries in two 580ex2 over the weekend (two weddings),  they didn't recycle as quickly as the Energizer Ultimate Lithium or  Duracell Ultra Power but for the price I'm going to buy more. Will  report again after I've used them a few more times.


----------

